
Ask HN: What do you need to build an MVP? - Drei01Matt
Dear HN,<p>I&#x27;m thinking about a service for wannabe founders to hire freelancers to build their MVP.<p>My idea is to ask prospective founders to write a future press release for their product (popularized by Amazon).<p>If you had to build an MVP for someone what would you want to know?
======
Drei01Matt
Some ideas for starters:

\- Detailed description of the final product \- Description of the MVP
functionality (we can also help with that) \- Specific technology requirements

------
mgrllskitrehhe
Whole team needs to work together and cover for the MVP. There can only be one
MVP per team but that usually is an ALPHA. The rest must accept the MVP and
become BETA. There is room for unlimited CETAS in MVP team but they all have
to accept the ALPHA BETA CETA as a team

